# Official 2009 Target Bow Thread. Lets See them!



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

2009 Hoyt Pro Elite Spiral X cams
XT2000 Limbs
50-60 pounds
28.5 Draw
Red Ember

CBE Pro Lite sight
Classic Scopes (will change my super scope out)
Victory X-Ringer .350 HV
TT Spring Steel
Doinker Bars
Scott Longhorn SS release


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

dont got an 09 target bow only an 07, 38 ultra but i do have an 09 seven 37 but its in camo because i hunt with it.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

the green flame captian hasent got here yet you should see i will shoot everywhere in ok


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

hstubblefield said:


> the green flame captian hasent got here yet you should see i will shoot everywhere in ok


Sweet I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

RyanH said:


> Sweet I look forward to seeing it!


I will be at the qulifers


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Coming soon I HOPE:smile: Black out with camo limbs UlraElite with 28.5" SpiralX


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

DDaily said:


> Coming soon I HOPE:smile: Black out with camo limbs UlraElite with 28.5" SpiralX


I cant wait to see it bro!

Come on people post some pics!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

I would but I just sold my Apex 7 yesterday.................Will have a new target bow soon. Hmmmmmmmmmm wonder what it will be?


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

hutchies said:


> I would but I just sold my Apex 7 yesterday.................Will have a new target bow soon. Hmmmmmmmmmm wonder what it will be?


So what is it going to be?


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Got a few in mind. No final decision yet.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is my 3D bow, along with my hunting rig. Just add an aftermarket stringstopper and a LimbDriver that I have ordered!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

I am using the same bow this year:

2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Riptide Blue
27.5" draw
60# Vector Cams

Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane
B-Stinger 12" 14oz.
Trophy Taker Spring Steel 1 Hole
Beenfarr double-wide sling
Git-A-Grip Custom Grips
Fatboy 500's
Carter Mini Evolution + Release


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Still waiting on it from the factory, but it will be:
09 Pearson Z-34
31 dl
50-60lbs
Limb Driver
Bow Rattler String Stopper
Sword Micro with 3 blue .010 pins
12" cartel with 12oz weight
Gold Tip Ultra 30x 

Hope to do some whooping in the BHFS class this year.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

me 2 still wating 
bowtech captian green flame


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Wife's bow*

2009 Alpine Sienna
Sure Loc Supreme with Extreme scope
Doinker Quadra flex stab


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

*2008 Alpine Pro Comp*

Copper John Dead Nuts Pro
Posten 12 inch stab


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

*2008 Alpine Pro Comp*

Sure Loc 9 inch slide bar with Sure Loc Special Ops head
Doinker stab


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

*2008 Alpine Pro Comp*

Copper John Dead Nuts Pro
Doinker 24 inch Carbon Elite stab

Getting ready to order the 2009 Alpine target Ventura in Candyapple Red which will have:
Sure Loc Supreme with Viper scope
Vapor Trail limbdriver rest
Doinker stab


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

I just ordered a Hoyt Vantage Pro, with spirals, in AP blackout.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Guide Series (Diamond) TecHunter Elite
QAD Pro HD
Spot-Hogg Hogg-it
Posten V-Bar
Torqueless Grip
H&M Bowstring
G5 Meta Peep
SlingBraid sling
Beman ICS Hunter arrows
Onestringer wraps and limbsticker
PBR did the dipping


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e384/dualrec221/?action=view&current=IMG_1960.jpg


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

2004 Ultratec XT3000, spirals, Extreme Xcel strings, AEP Stab, Sword, Trophy Taker. Absolute tack driver!!
I did the string, cables, and cam swap myself. Spirals are hands down the way to go.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I am using the same bow this year:
> 
> 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Riptide Blue
> 27.5" draw
> ...


heres my 38ultra riptide.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Beautiful bow! I hope you love yours like I love mine!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiller said:


> ^^ Beautiful bow! I hope you love yours like I love mine!


I do its almost the same bow as my Seven 37 in my opinion


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

free bump


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My economy model, all off ArcheryTalk classifieds in the last month. Total cost $555. 

Shoots like a laser.

2002 Mathews Conquest 2 Black Cherry #51 27" 
Shrewd Competition Plus Sight with ventilated scope and .01 single pin
Shrewd Stabs 18" forward, two 10" rear w/v bar
QD with bowjax 10 degrees down pitch
QUAD Hunter 
Shrewd grip


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's my new one(to me).


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's my X-Force 7
61# draw weight
29 7/8" draw lenght
320 gr Victory X-Ringer HV 350
320fps

I am still tuning on it. I should be able to gain a few fps more.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## shoot to win (Dec 25, 2008)

jrmysell said:


> Guide Series (Diamond) TecHunter Elite
> QAD Pro HD
> Spot-Hogg Hogg-it
> Posten V-Bar
> ...


is ther a web site 4 the place that diped ur bow (nice)


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Back TTT
Let's get them posted guys. Wish I had pics but mine just left Hoyt Friday should be here any day. Tomorrow I hope!:darkbeer:


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

*Its Here!!*

2009 UltraElite 
55# 299gr. Victory HV22 301fps
28.5" draw


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll have pics soon...............Can you say..................Apex 7.


----------



## nocksniper (May 19, 2008)

Heres my constitution








and here is my 101st


----------



## nocksniper (May 19, 2008)

by the way the pic of the 101st is from last years tournaments its now set up for hunting


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

not all the way together yet

but

2009 hoyt seven37 blackout, no camo


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

*iceman*

shooting this until my firestorm blue iceman gets in..


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Drenalin LD for 3D...










Drenalin LD for FITA/Field...










Both:
Winners Choice string/cable
Sure-loc sight
AEP stabilizers
NAP Quicktune 3000 rest
Easton Fatboys and Navigators


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I get to take my pick.


----------



## Glockafella (Jun 7, 2008)

*Not finished yet...*


----------



## Glockafella (Jun 7, 2008)

*mounted the rest today...*


----------

